# Holiday Food



## terryl965 (Nov 24, 2006)

What would be the most enjoyable food for the Holiday?

What is the one food you could never do without during the Holiday?

What is the only food you could do without?


----------



## Kacey (Nov 24, 2006)

terryl965 said:


> What would be the most enjoyable food for the Holiday?



Hmmm... the most enjoyable, or the most holiday?  The most holiday for Thanksgiving is turkey; for Chanukah, it's potato pancakes made fresh - not those box things - served piping hot, with ice cold apple sauce.



terryl965 said:


> What is the one food you could never do without during the Holiday?



Umm... hmmm... I don't know; it's the combination that makes the holiday.



terryl965 said:


> What is the only food you could do without?



Pecan pie.  It's good, but there are so many other things that are, in my opinion, better, that if I had to pick one thing to leave out, that would be it.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 24, 2006)

Kacey I agree Potatoe Pancakes that are pipping hot and homemade are the bomb.

By the way are you Jewish like me!


----------



## Drac (Nov 25, 2006)

For me it's Pumpkin Pie and Spinich Dip..


----------



## bydand (Nov 25, 2006)

terryl965 said:


> What would be the most enjoyable food for the Holiday?



This would be any food, anytime, while being spent with family or friends.




> What is the one food you could never do without during the Holiday?



Pumpkin Pie or Pecan Pie it is a tie.  As long as there is fresh home-made whipped cream for the top.




> What is the only food you could do without?



easy one: Green Bean casseroll. :barf:


----------



## Drac (Nov 25, 2006)

bydand said:


> This would be any food, anytime, while being spent with family or friends


 
Absolutely..





			
				bydand said:
			
		

> Pumpkin Pie or Pecan Pie it is a tie. As long as there is fresh home-made whipped cream for the top


 
Canned whipped topping??? *UNTHINKABLE!!!*


----------



## bydand (Nov 25, 2006)

Drac said:


> Canned whipped topping??? *UNTHINKABLE!!!*



My Mother-in-Law bless her heart has upgraded to Cool Whip when we are down there.  It comes from the horrorified experssion I had the first Thanksgiving with them and she wheeled out the Generic-spray-foam type whipped cream to put on the Pumpkin pie.  At least she trys!


----------



## Drac (Nov 25, 2006)

bydand said:


> My Mother-in-Law bless her heart has upgraded to Cool Whip when we are down there. It comes from the horrorified experssion I had the first Thanksgiving with them and she wheeled out the Generic-spray-foam type whipped cream to put on the Pumpkin pie. At least she trys!


 
Cool Whip is OK with me....


----------



## Kacey (Nov 25, 2006)

terryl965 said:


> Kacey I agree Potatoe Pancakes that are pipping hot and homemade are the bomb.
> 
> By the way are you Jewish like me!



Yes, I am Jewish... and so is my dog; I figure being neutered more than works as a bris!


----------



## Drac (Nov 25, 2006)

Kacey said:


> Yes, I am Jewish... and so is my dog; I figure being neutered more than works as a bris!


 
:lfao::lfao:


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 25, 2006)

Kacey said:


> Yes, I am Jewish... and so is my dog; I figure being neutered more than works as a bris!


 

I guess that make my cat and one of my dogs Jewish too, Kacey are Orthordox. I'm not anymore, I guess I let society get the better of me.

I hope you have a wonderful Holiday and have you ever been to California the have a deli. that make the best Cheese Bagel, they are Kaplans, and there poppy seeds one are to die for.


----------



## Drac (Nov 25, 2006)

terryl965 said:


> there poppy seeds one are to die for.


 
I* love* poppyseed bagels...


----------



## Kacey (Nov 25, 2006)

terryl965 said:


> I guess that make my cat and one of my dogs Jewish too, Kacey are Orthordox. I'm not anymore, I guess I let society get the better of me.



I was raised Reform, and most of my family remains Reform - but my sister moved to Israel and claims to have converted to Orthodoxy... but since I haven't seen her in 7 or 8 years, I really couldn't say.  My father moved to Israel last summer, but so far hasn't mentioned a religious epiphany.



terryl965 said:


> I hope you have a wonderful Holiday and have you ever been to California the have a deli. that make the best Cheese Bagel, they are Kaplans, and there poppy seeds one are to die for.



I haven't been there, but I have had NY Kosher deli food in NY... mmm.... and there's a kosher bagel bakery near me that makes absolutely wonderful salt bagels... mmm... with cream cheese and lox... mmm.... yum... now I'm hungry and I just ate breakfast.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 25, 2006)

terryl965 said:


> What would be the most enjoyable food for the Holiday?



Oh the list is sooooo long. 

Ham
Turkey
Perogies
Cabbage Rolls
Meatballs and Gravy
Kucha (boiled wheat and poppy seed with honey)




> What is the one food you could never do without during the Holiday?



Any of the above. 



> What is the only food you could do without?



None of the above 

However, "pigs feet" which looks gross and tastes worse could be left off the table and it would make me happy.


----------



## Drac (Nov 25, 2006)

I forgot the staples at all Italian parties..

Lasagna
Homemade Sasuage
NY style Cheesecakes
and *WINE*


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 25, 2006)

Yes we must not forget the WINE


----------



## Drac (Nov 25, 2006)

terryl965 said:


> Yes we must not forget the WINE


 
Bela Lugosi said "I never drink wine"..Me, I inhale the stuff...


----------



## wee_blondie (Dec 4, 2006)

Hello!  i am on holiday at the moment in München (Munich, Germany) and have had a great time sampling all the local food (sausages, bread, pretzles, cheese) and of course the wonderful BEER :drinky: 

Going home today and looking forward to having some vegetables!!!  oh man, i dont know how  they manage.  I ordered a salad for lunch and was presented with two lettuce leaves piled high with sliced meat..... 

I also miss irn-bru (i guess only the scots will know what that is!)


----------



## bydand (Dec 4, 2006)

Never had an Irn-Bru, but it is supposed to be avaliable here in the States soon.  I don't know where, but I'd like to give it a try.  A bright orange colored drink that everybody has a slightly differing opinion of the actual flavor sounds interesting.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 4, 2006)

Honey Baked Ham


----------



## mrhnau (Dec 4, 2006)

terryl965 said:


> Honey Baked Ham



Yummy!

I recently discovered yams w/ mashmellows on top. that was GOOD! I always love some nice fried Okra and stuffing/dressing w/ gravy. Good stuff!

*salivates*


----------



## bydand (Dec 4, 2006)

Just remembered, Cornbread stuffing and hush-puppies, goes well with a Turkey.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 4, 2006)

bydand said:


> Just remembered, Cornbread stuffing and hush-puppies, goes well with a Turkey.


 

yes it does


----------



## mrhnau (Dec 4, 2006)

bydand said:


> Just remembered, Cornbread stuffing and hush-puppies, goes well with a Turkey.



don't forget the deviled eggs


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 4, 2006)

Green Beans cassarole and twice baked potatoes


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 4, 2006)

Each year for holiday parties, I'll make a bunch of deep fried dumplings.  They're stuffed with a tasty mixture of seasoned pork, cabbage, and onions, and fortified with garlic, three kinds of pepper, and a wee bit of thyme.  Deep fry them in peanut oil, and you have tasty treats that disappear really quickly.  Dip in a 50/50 mixture of soy sauce and vinegar, or a mixture of grated horseradish and brown mustard.  

I never have to worry about leftovers, even if I make 150 of them.  The only bad part of it is having to concentrate on rolling / folding up the wonton skins for each one of those dumplings, and sealing them with egg white.  

Yes, yes, I know it's not "traditional" holiday food, but the people who know me consider it as a tradition now.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 4, 2006)

Grenadier said:


> Each year for holiday parties, I'll make a bunch of deep fried dumplings. They're stuffed with a tasty mixture of seasoned pork, cabbage, and onions, and fortified with garlic, three kinds of pepper, and a wee bit of thyme. Deep fry them in peanut oil, and you have tasty treats that disappear really quickly. Dip in a 50/50 mixture of soy sauce and vinegar, or a mixture of grated horseradish and brown mustard.
> 
> I never have to worry about leftovers, even if I make 150 of them. The only bad part of it is having to concentrate on rolling / folding up the wonton skins for each one of those dumplings, and sealing them with egg white.
> 
> Yes, yes, I know it's not "traditional" holiday food, but the people who know me consider it as a tradition now.


 
Sound great and it is tradition if you been doing it a while it is your tradition.


----------



## wee_blondie (Dec 5, 2006)

bydand said:


> Never had an Irn-Bru, but it is supposed to be avaliable here in the States soon. I don't know where, but I'd like to give it a try. A bright orange colored drink that everybody has a slightly differing opinion of the actual flavor sounds interesting.


 
Yeah, they say "fruit flavour" but i have NEVER tasted any fruit even close to it!  The old advert slogan was:

Made in Scotland, from Girders....

Come to think of it, it does taste slightly of rust.....


----------

